# Nuwe inwoners van La Dauphine



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

"n Lekker close up


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Looks like you've taken a close-up of a rat, mate...*

You should have a "squadran" of them in no time, good for "piggy hunters", bad for crop farmers...


Have you named them yet?


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Thats it, now I am cured from Bushpig hunting.:wink: Isn't that a nice looking face.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Small Bushpigs with the stripes on their sides are really "oulik"!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Stefan, can I visit you in two years:greenwithenvy:
Very nice pictures !!
I hope this two pigs make what the velcroheads know from back to front, then you can start a nice hunt in two years:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I had a pet pig and can assure you that my pork consumption has drastically declined since then. I'm not even keen on hunting them much anymore.

They make the cleverest dogs look like ******s!:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ASG said:


> They make the cleverest dogs look like ******s!:wink:


Craig,

Hierdie is wat die bosvark jaag maak so interessant vir my :wink:


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Daai varkies is wragies oulik:wink:

Mens sal hulle altyd in jou agterkop he as jy bosvarke sien daar by jou,wonder of dit nie daai 2 klein varkies is wat nou hier hardloop nie


----------

